# Vintage Monogram Ferrari 308 Racer- WIP



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

After finishing the Hasegawa 348 I got on a Ferrari kick. I tracked down this old Monogram kit I had as a kid. It's a basic curbside kit with no engine or suspension detail. It has a nice body and the "Racer" bits were pretty cool. First thing to go wwere the skinny wheels and tires.

Decided to do something different with the paint-
This was a sealed kit, still wrapped in cellophane for 30 years.


















With burn marks from the tires on the rear decklid and side window glass!










But after some putty and sanding on the body and sanding and a Future dip on the windows, we are in business.


















Rolling stock will be replaced by these.










Interior coming along nicely.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Base red laid down and racing stripes masked.










Decided to go with a semi flat black for the color coat.


















More body details added.


























More to come...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the black finish.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks great, love the racing stripe, nice and sharp!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. Got the wheels and tires mounted on custom axles. Still a few more details to add, I'll finish this one up this weekend.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, and next up, yep, another Ferrari. This time a 40 year old Tokyo Marui Ferrari 512 Boxer. Another eBay treasure, by it now for $4.95! Bags were still sealed.


----------

